# Auditing apache user



## Dr_Death_UAE (Feb 9, 2010)

hello, I run FreeBSD 7.2 audit on my web server, and configure it as follow:

audit_control:

```
dir:/var/audit
flags:lo,fc
minfree:20
naflags:lo
policy:cnt
filesz:0
```

audit_user:

```
root:lo:no
www:ex:no
```

everything is fine, but i cant see the apache user logs, I tried to execute commands using php system call functions and the commands executed with "www" uid & gid, but nothing logged in the audit log file.

please advice


----------



## danger@ (Feb 9, 2010)

do you get logs for root user?


----------



## Dr_Death_UAE (Feb 10, 2010)

yes i got logs for the root also login/logout logs for other users, but nothing for www


----------

